

Ask Hacker Node.js: Which JavaScript book should I get? - Apocryphon

HN has turned me into a convert of Node.js, which I need to learn for other reasons anyways. However, my background in JS is very sketchy. I've already been going through the wonderful Eloquent Javascript guide (http://eloquentjavascript.net/contents.html), but I'd like to get my hands on a real book in hard-copy that's more comprehensive.<p>I've narrowed it down to two O'Reilly books:<p>JavaScript: the Definitive Guide - Sounds solid, but I'm afraid of it being a bit too comprehensive to have to go through. And there's a new edition being released in summer, so I'm considering postponing waiting to get that one.<p>JavaScript: the Good Parts - I've heard a lot of acclaim for this book, almost universal. Then late last night I saw this rant and it gives me great pause now: http://goo.gl/oa9pj<p>However, I'm also willing to consider any other books, including non-O'Reilly ones.<p>Also, is the upcoming Up and Running With Node.js worth looking into? I suppose I should ask that after it's actually released and hopefully reviewed on HN.
======
sradnidge
I wouldnt be put off reading The Good Parts by that post, although it does
raise some valid points IMHO. The point is, the author of that blog post
probably wouldn't have even known about those things had they not read the
book. Whether something is 'good' or 'bad' is somewhat subjective. Check out
Crockford's YUI Theatre lectures (<http://yuiblog.com/crockford/>) to get a
taste of what you'll be in store for in that book.

At some point in those videos he mentions a book called The Little Schemer - I
haven't read that but the reviews on Amazon look decent and if Crockford calls
it out as useful you should probably not ignore it.

I found a really good book to be Object Oriented JavaScript from Packt
(<http://www.packtpub.com/object-oriented-javascript/book>). Unlike most other
js books, it spends a good few hundred pages without mentioning browsers. I
seem to recommend their books a fair bit, no I do not have anything to gain
from doing so :)

Finally, once you start getting stuck into things go hang out in the #node.js
IRC channel. IRC is still probably the best technical resource out there as
far as I'm concerned, especially when the community is as friendly as the
#node.js regulars are.

~~~
Apocryphon
Is it possible to learn JS from The Good Parts? From what I've heard, it seems
to be more for reinforcing good practices for those already familiar with the
language.

~~~
nailer
I'd learn JS with Rebecca Murphey's book. I haven't seen anything better.

I'd also read, and think about, accepting or denying what Crockford says. A
lot of what he says is great, a lot of it - adding custom methods to inbuilt
classes (potentially conflicting with some other libraries custom
modifications) rather than redefining your own classes for example - isn't.

------
jackkinsella
I prefer to learn from reading code examples and so I found a freely available
online book called jQuery Fundamentals (Rebecca Murphey) helpful. Although
it's focus is on jQuery, the introduction to Javascript is second to none:
<http://jqfundamentals.com/book/index.html>

------
ichilton
I've not read it personally but i've seen recommendations for: Professional
JavaScript for Web Developers, 2nd Edition by Nicholas C. Zakas and published
by Wrox.

